# Temporary Residence Visa



## I'mmoving (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello,
I am planning to relocate to egypt. E visa no problem but for me it is not very clear of what are the requirement for temporary residence for one year. 
They give this permit easily or is it difficult?
Thanks in advance


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

I'mmoving said:


> Hello,
> I am planning to relocate to egypt. E visa no problem but for me it is not very clear of what are the requirement for temporary residence for one year.
> They give this permit easily or is it difficult?
> Thanks in advance


You can extend your tourist visa, but how long they will extend it for depends very much on what nationality you are,which area of Egypt you will be extending it in as they all seem to have different rules and regs, and of course what mood they are in on that particular day. No matter how long they extend it for ie 3 months,6months or 1 year they will still charge you the same price,also you will be required to leave the country for at least 24 hrs once a year.


----------



## King Jackson (Jul 11, 2021)

Hola amigo,
i could see Spain flag shown in your tag, considering you an EU citizen you easily could obtain free visa on arrival for 30 days. moreover, you could renew you visa with very minor fair.

for more info plz check





Egypt Visa For Eu Citizens


Egypt Visa For EU Citizens can either be applied online at the comfort of your home or you can choose to fight a big queue at the Egypt airport. The choice seems rather easy. So why not apply for a comfortable Egypt visa online and secure your travel.




www.touristvisaonline.com





cheers,


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

King Jackson said:


> Hola amigo,
> i could see Spain flag shown in your tag, considering you an EU citizen you easily could obtain free visa on arrival for 30 days. moreover, you could renew you visa with very minor fair.
> 
> for more info plz check
> ...


He's not asking about the tourist visa that you need to enter Egypt,which by the way is not free it's 25USD,what he wants to know is how does he go about getting a visa so he can stay for 1yr approx.


----------



## King Jackson (Jul 11, 2021)

no applicable visa for 1 year only residence permit, and should contact the embassy cause required documents changed but all is easy.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

King Jackson said:


> no applicable visa for 1 year only residence permit, and should contact the embassy cause required documents changed but all is easy.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

He/she will be able to extend their tourist visa so long as they have correct documentation...ie...stamped rental contract


----------



## I'mmoving (Dec 29, 2021)

hurghadapat said:


> You can extend your tourist visa, but how long they will extend it for depends very much on what nationality you are,which area of Egypt you will be extending it in as they all seem to have different rules and regs, and of course what mood they are in on that particular day. No matter how long they extend it for ie 3 months,6months or 1 year they will still charge you the same price,also you will be required to leave the country for at least 24 hrs once a year.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## I'mmoving (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks for your reply
Possible to apply for residence permit [temporary] in Egypt? So, not in my country.
Plan is to obtain E visa and extend for the time they give me and apply for a temporary residence for 1 or more years.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

I'mmoving said:


> Thanks for your reply
> Possible to apply for residence permit [temporary] in Egypt? So, not in my country.
> Plan is to obtain E visa and extend for the time they give me and apply for a temporary residence for 1 or more years.


You wont be able to get a temporary residence visa unless you own a property over a rather large amount, think minimum amount is 100,000USD or you marry an Egyptian and qualify for a spouse visa,other than that you will just be able to do what everyone else does which is keep extending your tourist visa,and as I said before you will be required to leave Egypt once a year.......a lot of expats book a trip to Turkey and never leave the airport which is fine as long as there are two different dates in your passport.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> You wont be able to get a temporary residence visa unless you own a property over a rather large amount, think minimum amount is 100,000USD or you marry an Egyptian and qualify for a spouse visa,other than that you will just be able to do what everyone else does which is keep extending your tourist visa,and as I said before you will be required to leave Egypt once a year.......a lot of expats book a trip to Turkey and never leave the airport which is fine as long as there are two different dates in your passport.


Here is a link to group for expats regarding visas..................https://www.facebook.com/groups/1949197995330992


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Here is a link to group for expats regarding visas..................https://www.facebook.com/groups/1949197995330992











Visa Regulations for Ex Pats in Egypt | Facebook


Discussions around issues relating to visas for foreigners living in Egypt. Please note that this group is for foreign nationals living in Egypt, who are looking for information relating to visa...




www.facebook.com


----------



## I'mmoving (Dec 29, 2021)

hurghadapat said:


> You wont be able to get a temporary residence visa unless you own a property over a rather large amount, think minimum amount is 100,000USD or you marry an Egyptian and qualify for a spouse visa,other than that you will just be able to do what everyone else does which is keep extending your tourist visa,and as I said before you will be required to leave Egypt once a year.......a lot of expats book a trip to Turkey and never leave the airport which is fine as long as there are two different dates in your passport.


Thank you for this clear answer. When I relocate, I will follow your advice. Very Helpfull


----------

